# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  نسألكم براءة الذمة ..

## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بعون وتوفيق من الله تعالى سوف أذهب للمدينة المنورة وبعدها سأتوجه لآداء مناسك الحج 
نسألكم براءة الذمة و الدعاء لنا بالقبول والغفران
كما أني لا أنساكم من صالح الدعاء

موفقين إن شاااء الله تعالى
أختكم : اللؤلؤ المكنون ,,

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بالتوفيق غناتي 
حج مبرور وسعي مشكور 
اتروحوا وتجوا بالسلامة

----------


## آهات حنونه

*وعليكم السلام...*

*قلدناك الدعاء والزيارة*

*وحجه مقبــولة انشاء الله*

*وتروحي وتردي بسلامة*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*هلآ وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
*حمآس اشتهيت اروح الحج  ..* 
*يالله تروحي وترجعي بألف سلامه :) ،،* 
*وحج مبرور وسعي مشكور وذنب مغفور ..* 
*ومبرية الذمه ،* 
*لاتنسينآ من الدعآء =) ..* 
*ربي يتقبل منكم صآلح الأعمآل*

*ويعطيش آلف عآفيه*

*لآخلآ ولآعدم* 
*تحيآتي*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تروحي وترجعي بالسلامة ..

والله يكتب لك كل خير ..

لا تنسينا من صالح الدعاء ..

كل المودة

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ياهلاااا للؤلؤ غناتي
قلدناك الدعاء والزياره 
تروحي وترجعي بالف سلامه
نسالكم صالح الدعاء للمؤمنين والمؤمنات
ونسالك براءه الذمه
السنه وكل سنه بزياده خير وعافيه
انتبهي لنفسك
موفقين لكل خير وصلاح
لاخلا ولاعدم من نور وجودك غناتي

----------


## عنيده

تروحين وترجعين بالسلامه ..

قلدناج الدعاء و الزياره ..

لا تنسينا من الدعاء ..

موفقين ..

----------


## فرح

قللدناك الدعاء والزياره
وتروحي وترجعي بالف سلامه
حبيبتي اللؤلؤ المكنون
لاتنسينا من الدعاء 
دمتي برعاية المولى وحفظه

----------


## صفآء الروح

*تروحين وترجعين بالسلامة خيتي*
*الله يسر لش ويسهل لش جميع امورش*
*ولا تنسينا من الدعاء*
*وسامحينا وابري ذمتنا*
*تقبلي خالص تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*تروحي وترجعي بالسلامة*
*وهالسنة وكل سنة إن شاء الله تكتبي*
*من حجاج بيت الله الحرام وزوارالنبي*
*وأهل بيته عليهم السلام أجمعين ..*
*قلدناكم الدعاء والزيارة ..*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

نسألش الدعاء وقلدناش الدعاء والزياره
ومباحه ومبية الذمه
وتروحي وترجعي بالسلامه
يعني حاجه وأني افتكرت بس زايره 
إستعجبت لأن جماعه راحوا يبو يزوروا ردوهم قالوا مافي غير الحجاج!!!!

----------


## Sweet Magic

*السلام عليكم* 
*تروحي وترجعي با سلامه*
*وحج مبرور وسعي مشكور وذنب مغفور* 
*ومبرية الذمه*  
*لاتنسينا من الدعاء*  
*تقبل الله عملكم* 
*تحياتي*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

ألف شكر لكم جميــــعا على ردودكم
موفقين يااارب وماراح أنساكم من الدعاء إن شااء الله تعالى
أختي حساسة .. غريبة ماسمعت أن الي راحوا ردوهم !!
يمكن حتى حنا بعد يسوون فينا كذا
الله يعين بس !!

موفقين أعــــزائي وإلى اللقاااااء

----------


## الفراشة الحمراء

قلدناكم الدعاء والزيارة 
حج مبرور وسعي مشكور وذنب مغفور 
تروحي وترجعي با سلامه
لا تنسينا من صالح الدعاء ...

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم...

قلدناك الدعاء والزيارة حبابة لؤلؤ.......

وتروحي وترجعي بالسلامة ان شاء الله...

ربي ييسر أموركم ويحفظكم (فالله خيرٌ حافظاً وهو ارحم الراحمين)

مُباحة غناتي ومبرية ذمتك......نسألك مثل ماطلبتي.....ابري ذمتنا....


موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى

دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

ولتحوطكِ عناية محمد وآله الطاهرين صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم أجمعين

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

موفقين ومحللين ومبريين الذمة
إن شااء الله ماننساكم من صالح الدعاء هناك 

مـــع السلامة ,,

----------


## أموله

تروووحي وترجعععي بالسلامه 

سنشتـآآآآآآآآآآق لكي

----------


## ليلاس

تروحي و ترجعي النا سالمة

موفقة يا رب

----------

